# Gypsy Vanner/Drum Legacy



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

She is just a blue eyed beauty!

I love the braiding too, very nice. 
(Is it difficult keeping her feathers clean, a lot of extra work?)

And :shock: what form! LOL!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I love her blue eyes. It's not too hard to keep her feathers clean. I try to wash them once a week or so.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Can I ask another "stupid" question .
Do they tangle up much, like mane and tail? Brushing required?

And is she kept stalled more than out in paddock or pasture?

I am just curious, I have wanted either a Clydesdale or Gypsy for years now, and my husband is always giving me a hard time about them being "high maintenance" in the grooming department. Just wondering how true that may really be?
Thanks.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

My. When did you get this blue-eyed beauty? And why haven't I heard about it until now? =P

I don't know about that rear. She could be more collected. =P Haha.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> Can I ask another "stupid" question .
> Do they tangle up much, like mane and tail? Brushing required?
> 
> And is she kept stalled more than out in paddock or pasture?
> ...


Right now she's stalled and worked daily but that's only because a tree went down on the fence in our back pasture and since she's still new to the barn I don't want her getting tangled up out there. So she'll start going out with the other mares when the fence is fixed up. 

Yes her tail gets horribly dirty and tangled so I keep most of it in a bag and leave just the top layer out so she has something to swish with. 

For shows it takes me about 2 hours to clean my clydesdales feathers before I trimmed them and it'll take me about the same for Legacy I'm thinking. I should add that on a normal scrubbing it only takes about 30-45 minutes to get in there and scrub them up.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> My. When did you get this blue-eyed beauty? And why haven't I heard about it until now? =P
> 
> I don't know about that rear. She could be more collected. =P Haha.


I bought her about 2 weeks ago. I posted about her when I bought her. It's somewhere lost in these threads. 

Hmmm more collected? I'll talk to her about that... more chin tuck and butt flexed? haha.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, definitely talk to her. =P

It's funny. I know you didn't want to get into "this," and I'm sorry if this crosses that line for you. I read an article on trick rearers, and it put a lot of focus on collection. The horse that his his nose up in the air, uneven legs, etc, is generally going up in "fear" and is "out of control," just throwing himself up into the air. While a horse with even legs, and a head-set more like that of a good dressage mount is "better trained" and simply responding to a cue, and rather than throwing, is lifting themselves up [kind of like a sit-up].

I find it fascinating. And while she may not be round and collected, she certainly doesn't look panicked or out of control. I think she will make a marvelous trick horse. =]


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

It is fascinating and I think she'll be great at it when she's trained with it. Right now this isn't acceptable. I'm just glad she didn't go over when she went up like that. 

She does it out in the paddock I've turned her out in a couple of times and she'll hold it for a good few seconds. Slowly going up and gracefully coming back down. She rounds her hips too out in the paddock when she does it. I think she knows what she's doing. She was just being defiant and rude in this rear and after she got that out of her system she cooperated. Silly girl. Still not ok but at least nothing bad came out of it and I got a picture haha. My trainer said she could feel her brace and hold when she was up like that. My trainer was trying to pull her head around so if she did go over it wouldn't be straight backwards. Instead Legacy braced against her and just stayed there until she slowly came back down. She hasn't done it since which is a good thing.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

You are SO lucky! She is a beauty!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, I can definitely understand that it's unacceptable now. What a stinker. =P


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I was told by a friend to put a cue to unacceptable behavior but with rearing I just don't understand how that would work and I have no idea how to cue it. So the task now is teach her that if it's not asked for it's not ok. It was pretty though and structured.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

*Drool* she is absolutely gorgeous. I think your 2 girls are my favorite horses on this forum. I am not gonna lie lol! She is beautiful!!!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Goodness she's beautiful!!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you and thank you! I will tell the girls!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

What breeding is your pretty girl? I think I know her.

Lizzie


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Contessa (clydesdale) and talisan (gypsy vanner stud)
I bought her from whiskey river ranch in Tacoma Wa.
I don't have their registered names memorized. 
Her registered name is kirov's Irish legacy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I thought I knew her. 

Her sire's name is actually BSG Taliesin. He belongs to a friend of mine in Montana. He came from Germany to the US originally. 

Lizzie


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah that's legacys daddy. Her baby pictures are on his foal page.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I love her, she is so stunning and it appears that she will have a good future in trick training, I think her rear is beautiful even if it isn't in perfect form ;-).

Now this whole time I've been thinking she's a roan but looking at some of you pictures closer, it looks like she is clipped. Now I'm wondering......is she a roan or just a clipped black?


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

She is body shaved all but her legs and head. She's a smokey black and white
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

She's amazingly gorgeous. That rear is beautiful even if it was naughty


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you and thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

*in love*


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

If she goes missing... it wasn't me. Oh who am I kidding, it WAS me lol


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha ok I'll know where to look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol if you want to track me all the way to South Africa, go ahead  mwahahaha


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

you did a fantastic job on that running braid! your horse is beautiful!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you! She figured out how to shake it out after so for the show this last weekend I tied it in tight and put a sleazy on. That worked pretty well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Gorgeous girl. Very nice.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I am still trying to master the running braid i have a difficult time getting that braid tight when i'm about half way done with it.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

She's absolutely gorgeous! I wish I could braid like that...


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

OMG she is amazing love the braids lol


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you! I've been practicing on getting it nice and tight to where she can't shake it out but she always figures it out somehow.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Tabbi Kat said:


> I am still trying to master the running braid i have a difficult time getting that braid tight when i'm about half way done with it.


What helps me is standing on a step stool and looking down on and the mane and pulling it tight that way. If I have leverage down I can get it tight but if I'm level or below the crest I can't get it tight. The one problem I have though is my hands start to cramp about half way through.


----------

